# Sage xi2 vs xi3



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking to get an 8wt setup. What's the difference between the xi2 and xi3? Is the xi3 worth the extra couple hundred bucks. I plan on pairing either rod with a cheeky reel. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks guys 

Also anyone in the Sarasota/fort Myers area that would be wiling to let me cast theirs that would be awesome. 

Webb


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

They are both outstanding rods but the Xi3s, for my casting style, seem quicker and lighter in the hand. They work so well for me I have an Xi3 in 6, 8, 10, and 12. But its always best to try rods to see how YOU cast them. But you won't go wrong with either one of these. Great saltwater flyrods.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> They are both outstanding rods but the Xi3s, for my casting style, seem quicker and lighter in the hand. They work so well for me I have an Xi3 in 6, 8, 10, and 12.  But its always best to try rods to see how YOU cast them. But you won't go wrong with either one of these. Great saltwater flyrods.


Okay thank you. I was just making sure there wasn't anything majorly different between the two. I plan on going to my local fly shop in sarasota and seeing if they carry them and hopefully they'll let me try both out. Thank you for the help. 

Webb


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

The Xi2 is a venerable rod and was around for a long time. That said, the Xi3 is lighter and somewhat faster. Recent improvements in resin technology has allowed loomis, sage and others to improve already sweet rods.

I owned an Xi2 and have "store cast" the Xi3.
Justifying the extra bucks for the latest and greatest is something we all deal with. When you spend that kind of money you owe it to yourself to cast them first. The lightness of the newest generation high-end rods is the thing you notice most.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> The Xi2 is a venerable rod and was around for a long time. That said, the Xi3 is lighter and somewhat faster. Recent improvements in resin technology has allowed loomis, sage and others to improve already sweet rods.
> 
> I owned an Xi2 and have "store cast" the Xi3.
> Justifying the extra bucks for the latest and greatest is something we all deal with. When you spend that kind of money you owe it to yourself to cast them first. The lightness of the newest generation high-end rods is the thing you notice most.


Thank you for the help. I big jump in price was what led me to think there was a major difference between the two. I want this combo to be light in my hand but be able to handle a big red or snook. I've been working as a mate so I haven't had time to actually cast one yet.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

If light in hand is a important criteria then the Xi3 is the way to go. It doesn't take much actual difference in rod weight to make a lot of difference in how it feels in your hand especially after a long day of fishing.


----------

